# Hifonics VII Gemeni



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this a rare amp??Whats it worth these days?It works just fine except one channel has static, and needs speaker plugs.I used 14ga blue butts to make speaker connections, and to test it, and works great except the one ch.Anyone? Im curious.I know its a Zed made amp, as I have a few VII, and VIII series, but been a while since I have seen a VII series Gemini.Any info would be helpful.I also have a specs Book for the VIII series Hifonics amps if anyone needs info. as well.So what is this joker worth, or ?Thanks


----------



## autotoyz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi This amp is worth around $100.00 140.00 and of course depends on the collector if he's willing to pay.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

autotoyz said:


> Hi This amp is worth around $100.00 140.00 and of course depends on the collector if he's willing to pay.


I figured about $100, but Im almost certain that the VII series is fading quickly.I was thinking about putting it up on ebay, as I really dont need, but do like the power it delivers, as well as clarity, better than my Autotek BTX 7204.


----------

